# Droid 2 Global Phone manager



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

I need a phone manager that it lets me view text messages. Since my screen just died and I cannot see anything.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

If you have adb enabled and your device is rooted, you can grab the sqlite database with your text messages off the device.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats great news because device is rooted! Where do I start? Already have adb on my pc but how to export [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sqlite database?[/background]


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

The other prerequisite is that upon connection the USB is set to Portal & tools mode (the name might be different, depending on your ROM).
And as mentioned, USB debugging needs to be enabled on your phone.

then from the command line, run the following:

```
adb pull /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db
```
if everything goes well it should display something like this: 2263 KB/s (711680 bytes in 0.307s)
otherwise you might get "device not found" which means the prerequisites weren't met.

If you're not comfortable with using command line you can use a GUI, like this one http://qtadb.wordpress.com/download/


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

If USB debugging is enabled, ADB is usually available in all USB modes.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

eMWu that command worked perfectly! thanks bro!


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

would there be a command to see missed calles?


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

located in /data/data/com.android.providers.contacts/databases/contacts2.db in the *calls* table
missed calls are *type=3*

you can view a sqlite db with this program for example


----------

